
Ask HN: Are wireless and electromagnetic fields dangerous for health? - cosittgf
It seems this topic haven&#x27;t been discussed here on HN, so I&#x27;m asking now.<p>- Are wireless and electromagnetic fields dangerous for health?<p>- Should I be worried about and take more care when using my laptop Wi-Fi too close to my body?<p>- Should I keep my cellphone away as much as possible?<p>- Are microwaved food dangerous?<p>- How close can I stay to a Wi-Fi source, let&#x27;s say my router, or laptop, or cellphone?
======
mtmail
"no adverse health effects" for anything you'd usually use in your household.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_electronic_devices_an...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_electronic_devices_and_health)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_radiation_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_radiation_and_health)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microwave#Effects_on_health](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microwave#Effects_on_health)

